# Anise Oil



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Do any of you trappers use this for lure or mix it with anything? I have heard tons of ways to use it, but am looking for some with good results.
Thanks in advance.
:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have ground up fish before and mixed in some anise for *****. Seemed to work good.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks. might drain the oil off some sardines and mix it with the sardines, and use the oil plain.
:sniper:


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Anise oil and vanilla work great. Use a lot and you will cut down on non-targeted catches, especially cats.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

How do you trappers use Anus oil!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

rolly said:


> Anise oil and vanilla work great. Use a lot and you will cut down on non-targeted catches, especially cats.


Do you mix the two together? How do you use them? Looking for some new scent ideas.
:sniper:


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I used to make a really cheap flour bread dough and add a lot or either or both anise and/or vanilla. Cheap to make lasts a couple days well or just put it on a cotton ball.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks
:sniper:


----------

